# General > Music >  What are you listening to right now?

## The_man_from_del_monte

Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible

----------


## Jeid

You should join Last FM and get the plug in for media player. Then you can have your most recent songs listed in your signature... like me  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

I'm listening to "In The Hands Of Love", the debut album by young Italian tenor Vittorio Grigolo. I think he has an amazing voice, and is my fave tenor right now!  ::  You can listen to samples from the US version, "Vittorio" here. I prefer the UK/International version, though, as it has two extra songs, as well as a duet with opera singer Katherine Jenkins. In the US edition, Vittorio duets the same song, "You Are My Miracle", with pop singer Nicole Scherzinger of the Pussycat Dolls. That's also lovely, and their voices make for an interesting combination!

----------


## zebedy

Mcflys new album
motion in the ocean

Its brillaint!

----------


## moncur

> Mcflys new album
> 
> motion in the ocean 
> 
> Its brillaint!


Yaaaaaay! McFly rock!

NB the singer is Jeids long lost twin!!!!

----------


## Deemac

> I'm listening to "In The Hands Of Love", the debut album by young Italian tenor Vittorio Grigolo. I think he has an amazing voice, and is my fave tenor right now!  You can listen to samples from the US version, "Vittorio" here. I prefer the UK/International version, though, as it has two extra songs, as well as a duet with opera singer Katherine Jenkins. In the US edition, Vittorio duets the same song, "You Are My Miracle", with pop singer Nicole Scherzinger of the Pussycat Dolls. That's also lovely, and their voices make for an interesting combination!


Sporran,
Thanks for the link. I will be purchasing this as soon as. Nothing beats a great vocal performance.

----------


## Sporran

I hope you enjoy the CD as much as I do, Deemac!  :Smile:

----------


## SNOWDOG

Its late and ive just come off back shift so im listening to 'Cat stevens/Teaser and the firecat. ::

----------


## Jeid

I'm currently listening to a rough mix of a new Astronot song...

----------


## Sporran

> Its late and ive just come off back shift so im listening to 'Cat stevens/Teaser and the firecat.


Gosh, that album brings back a lot of memories to me, SNOWDOG!  :Smile:  "Tea for the Tillerman" was another album I loved by Cat Stevens. I just about wore the LP records out, but got the CD editions three or four years ago.

----------


## zebedy

> I'm currently listening to a rough mix of a new Astronot song...




orite! lawl.... Any chance of sum self promotion!... Sly dawg!

----------


## Jeid

Nothing wrong with free promotion.

----------


## killarifts

quite right, im lisening to stevie taylor,s song cold winter rain

----------


## zebedy

:Smile:   :Smile:   ............. Stevie ( insert chosen word ) TAYLOR!?!?!?!

----------


## roblovesplastic

Oliver Shanti - Fairy by the moonlight

honestly

----------


## Dreadnought

Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve

----------


## roblovesplastic

snow patrol - chasing cars

----------


## Saxo01

Eric Johnson various, Amazing its little wonder i like strats

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve


 
100% agreed

----------


## canuck

There I was listening to radiohead "No Surprises" when my computer froze and wouldn't do anything for 10 minutes.

----------


## futurelegends

> There I was listening to radiohead "No Surprises" when my computer froze and wouldn't do anything for 10 minutes.


Don't Blame it (LOL).

All kidding aside, 'OK Computer' is a good album but not as good as 'The Bends.'


I'm sitting listening to the radio and Stevie Nicks is giving it Laldy with 'Rooms on Fire' (personnally I can't stand her drawl).

----------


## Dreadnought

Handbags and Gladrags - The Stereophonics

----------


## zebedy

Listening

Playing

Singinn ( attepmtin that one lol )

Take That - Back For Go0d

a drummer singing.?... lawl... drummer being me... singing... not my job haha

----------


## codex

Dj Amok and Frank kvitta vs Sven wittenkind and viper xxl - Live @ ssl Hardliner - Hard Analogue Pounding Techno Agression 160bpm  :Grin:  ohh and the next tune is this Art Garfunkel and paul simon track from the animated movie watership down - bright eye i think might it be,

----------


## Dreadnought

B Mashina - Laibach

----------


## Ojibwa

Josh Turner, Would you go with me.  :Smile:

----------


## Dreadnought

America - Razorlight

----------


## Deemac

> America - Razorlight


Got to listen to this album for the first time this week. Yes, the single America is OK and catchy. The rest I was disappointed in. (or expecting more) Just didn't buy into the whole sound/vibe. Trying too hard to be something special. (I think its the vocalist) Maybe it will grow on me, but to be honest I'm not sure I will spend that much time or make the effort (just like the recent Peter Gabriel releases!!) Its in the car Cd player just now so stands a chance of being palyed more than once, so who knows.

For me, just now, its got to be Muse (Black holes etc) ::

----------


## Dreadnought

It Overtakes Me - The Flaming Lips

----------


## Jeid

> For me, just now, its got to be Muse (Black holes etc)


I'm surprised to be reading that

----------


## Dreadnought

Girls On Film - Duran Duran

----------


## Mother Bear

Heard a track of his on Radio 2 and it caught my ear.....check him out on YOUTUBE, select the 'busking in Chester' video clip. Have bought his latest CD and  I think it is brilliant!

----------


## zebedy

::  Plus 44 JEID!?!?!?


WOOO!


there awesome... u hear about travis and his arm... possible tumor!??!

I got his signature shoes today haha!

 ::

----------


## Deemac

> I'm surprised to be reading that


Jeid,
I have a VERY varied taste. Any genre as long as it hits some emotion within and is musically interesting/well performed (and heavy rock is what I was weaned on as a young thing!!). Seen Motorhead, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Saxon etc in my day . . . . . . ::  

Big on Mozart/classical as well (especially his piano concertos and operas), jazz, fusion, bla, bla bla.

Variety is the spice of life. (and a musically mature outlook).

----------


## Jeid

Yeah, I know what you mean, I just didn't think you'd be overly keen on it. Great band though  :Grin:

----------


## Dreadnought

South American Getaway - Burt Bacharach

----------


## roblovesplastic

tomas the tank engine

----------


## Dreadnought

Message From The Black Star - Laibach

----------


## Jeid

I am listening to "The Canyon Behind Her" by Dredg.

----------


## roblovesplastic

*The Verve - Lucky Man*

Happiness
More or less
It's just a change in me
Something in my liberty
Oh my, my
Happiness
Coming and going
I watch you look at me
Watch myfever growing
I know just where I am

But howmany corners do I have to turn?
How many times do I have tolearn
All the love I have is in my mind?

Well,I'm a lucky man
With fire in my hands

Happiness
Something in my own place
I'mstanding naked
Smiling, I feel no disgrace
With who Iam

Happiness
Coming and going
I watch youlook at me
Watch my fever growing
I know just who Iam

But how many corners do I have to turn?
Howmany times do I have to learn
All the love I have is in mymind?

I hope you understand
I hope youunderstand

Gotta love that'll never die

Happiness
More or less
It's just a change inme
Something in my liberty
Happiness
Coming andgoing
I watch you look at me
Watch my fever growing
I know
Oh my, my
Oh my, my
Oh my, my
Ohmy, my

Gotta love that'll never die
Gottalove that'll never die
No, no
I'm a luckyman

It's just a change in me
Something inmy liberty
It's just a change in me
Something inmy liberty
It's just a change in me
Something inmy liberty
Oh my, my
Oh my, my
It's just achange in me
Something in my liberty
Oh my, my
Ohmy, my

----------


## Dreadnought

Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra

----------


## LewisB

Status Quo-Rockin' all over the world!!!

----------


## roblovesplastic

"this is my song to you darling" M

----------


## Bobbyian

Big Dog    by  Seven Nations

----------


## DarkAngel

Listning to the Paolo Nutini album its great, He has a great voice!

----------


## K dragon

im currebtly listening to me unfortunately lol

david j hobbs societies sin part two.


for the record not vain, i just finished recording it lol

----------


## futurelegends

'Run to the Hills' - Iron Maiden

----------


## K dragon

The punisher Soundtrack Various Arstists and Orchestral Score
followed by

Old Boy Soundtrack

----------


## K dragon

5.28 am

The Entire Enya Back catalouge currently on the memory of trees "hope has a place"

----------


## Sporran

Over the past few days, I've been listening to "Portrait: The Music of Dan Fogelberg from 1972-1997". It's a superb 4 disc boxed set. I've always liked Dan's music, his voice and lyrics. I think one reviewer on Amazon hit the nail on the head when he said that his songs don't just tell a story, they paint a picture. I'm most familiar with Dan's 16 hits on the first disc, but the other CDs are enjoyable too. You can take a listen to the song samples on Amazon here.

This is Dan Fogelberg's official website, which is worth taking a look at also. I didn't realise his mother was originally from Scotland, till I read the biography section.  ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

and I have read that the new album won't be till early 2007, grrr ive played the 1st to death.

I love BP

----------


## Dreadnought

The Green Leaves Of Summer - Dmitri Tiomkin

----------


## Sporran

I'm listening to Sarah McLachlan's recently released "Wintersong" album, which I believe is her first Christmas CD. It's absolutely beautiful, and I highly recommend it!  :Smile:  As well as the title track, there are eight traditional songs, to which Sarah adds her own special ethereal touch. I also love her renditions of John Lennon's "Happy Xmas (War is Over)", Joni Mitchell's "River" and Gordon Lightfoot's "Song for a Winter's Night". Those three songs were faves of mine to begin with. Anyway, don't just take my word for it. You can watch Sarah perform some of the numbers on a music video, as well as listen to samples of all twelve songs here.

----------


## Camra

Paul Mounsey...the guy that wrote the haunting backing music for last years Visit Scotland ad on the Telly

----------


## zebedy

Fo0 Fighters - Baker Street Cover


beastin

----------


## airdlass

Black Water - by Kris Drever

----------


## moncur

Skin & Bones acoustic live album by the foos. best live stuff i've ever heard from them. very well put together with all the percussion and mandolins violins and other instruments. I'd recommend it to anyone

----------


## Sporran

Right now I'm playing "Peace" by Jim Brickman, who is one of my favourite pianists. I always find his music soothing and relaxing, and of course this Christmas album is no exception. His previous one, "The Gift" is wonderful too. Also on the agenda today is Jim Wilson, another fave pianist of mine. His music is in the same vein as Jim Brickman's, but he doesn't have as many albums on the market. "My First Christmas With You" is a lovely seasonal gem by Mr Wilson, and one that I enjoy just as much as Mr Brickman's.

----------


## roblovesplastic

The Cure, Boys dont cry

----------


## roblovesplastic

::  Turin brakes- pain killer (radio edit)

----------


## Dreadnought

Two Tribes - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

----------


## zappster

twisted sister -A twisted Christmas

----------


## Sporran

At the moment, I'm listening to Celine Dion's Christmas album "These Are Special Times". 

I've had it for a few years now, and never tire of it. Take a listen, if you like....

----------


## Dreadnought

Personally I think Canada owes the world an apology for inflicting Celine Dion on us.

Blood Red Sandman - Lordi

----------


## zappster

Rocket To Russia -The Ramones

----------


## futurelegends

The New Album by Dream Theater 'Score' It's a Live 3 Disc Recording with the Octavarium Orchestra.

If you've never heard them check them out, they're excellent.

you can find them at www.dreamtheater.net

----------


## Sporran

> At the moment, I'm listening to Celine Dion's Christmas album "These Are Special Times". 
> 
> I've had it for a few years now, and never tire of it. Take a listen, if you like....





> Personally I think Canada owes the world an apology for inflicting Celine Dion on us.
> 
> Blood Red Sandman - Lordi


LOL, Dreadnought, I guess Celine doesn't appeal to everyone. From what I can gather, folk either like her voice, or they don't. I think the same can be said for Michael Bolton. There are occasional instances, though, where both singers have exercised some restraint in their vocal efforts. I found that to be the case in several of the songs on "These Are Special Times".

----------


## foreveruntitled

Freedom spark by larrikin love, my favourite album in years!

----------


## zappster

> The New Album by Dream Theater 'Score' It's a Live 3 Disc Recording with the Octavarium Orchestra.
> 
> If you've never heard them check them out, they're excellent.
> 
> you can find them at www.dreamtheater.net


good call dude

Lamb of God- Redneck

----------


## Dreadnought

Pigs (Three Different Ones) - Pink Floyd

----------


## Bobbyian

I see Dreadnought your not keen on Celine... Not really my kettle of fish  ...that rings a b b bell  I think i`ll have a listen to Fish

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I'm Alright - Kenny Loggins

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Jack Johnson, heavily into his music right now, also some Ben Harper and I also listen to The Who a lot amongst a million other things!

----------


## Dreadnought

Between The Wars- Billy Bragg

----------


## Dreadnought

Love Missile F1-11 - Sigue Sigue Sputnik

----------


## Sporran

On Friday night I was listening American jazz fusion band, Spyro Gyra. Not on CD, but at an actual concert my husband and I went to. Not only was it a free concert, we were also fortunate enough to get front row seats!  :Grin:  We have been fans of Spyro Gyra since the late 70s, so it was a big treat for us see them perform in real life. Their concert was absolutely amazing - they're even better live than on CD. I also got their autographs after the show, so I was really chuffed!  ::

----------


## scotsboy

The Old Man of Hoy was my friend when I was a boy  :Smile: 

J. Fats

----------


## Dreadnought

Trans Europe Express - Kraftwerk

----------


## Jeemag_USA

George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - awesome lek  ::

----------


## Dreadnought

The Nationale - The Red Army Chorus

----------


## Sporran

I'm listening to "Christmas Eve And Other Stories'" by the Trans-Siberian Orchestra. Much as I enjoy my more traditional Christmas CDs, it's nice to hear something different like this Christmas rock opera. Absolutely brilliant!!  ::

----------


## Sporran

> I'm listening to "Christmas Eve And Other Stories'" by the Trans-Siberian Orchestra. Much as I enjoy my more traditional Christmas CDs, it's nice to hear something different like this Christmas rock opera. Absolutely brilliant!!


Over the past few days I've also given spin to the other two CDs in TSO's Christmas Trilogy. Namely, "The Christmas Attic" and "The Lost Christmas Eve". I'm just as impressed with them!  :Smile:  

Currently, I'm listening to the mellow sax tones of Kenny G - "Faith - A Holiday Album", which is another fave of mine.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Cypress Hill - STASH EP

----------


## midi2304

Idlewild - Warning and Promises

----------


## Sporran

I'm listening to "Christmas" by Mannheim Steamroller. After that, it's going to be "A Fresh Aire Christmas" by the same. I thoroughly enjoy their music, which is played on a combination of 18th-century instruments and modern-day synthesizers, drums, and electric guitars. Click on the links I've provided to hear music samples, if you wish.

----------


## goggs1987

right now, listening to Brand New ... excellentay! plus other albums like Mastodon .... Lamb of God ... Protest the Hero ... Tool.

----------


## The Soft Parade

Strangely enough:

Doors - Perception box set (only 20,000 released).

Pure class.

 ::

----------


## zebedy

Eradicate The Doubt - Biffy Clyro

----------


## Bobbyian

an evening with Peter Green and the splintergroup in Concert  very easy going

----------


## Jeemag_USA

The James Gang - Funk 49

Classic track, get it now!

----------


## JamesMcVean

The Black Parade - My Chemical Romance

What a brilliant Album!

Also Revelations by Audioslave...another superb CD

Oh and Evanescence's new one - Open Door!

----------


## Sporran

Hope you've all had a happy Christmas, everyone! It's still December 25th in the good ol' US of A, and I'm still playin' ma Christmas tunes!  :Smile:  

I'm listening to "Peace on Earth" by Japanese new age musician Kitaro, at the moment. It's a really beautiful album of mostly traditional Christmas songs. The Amazon editorial review sums it up nicely by saying:

"Peace on Earth is the first holiday album by Kitaro and takes long time holiday favorites and orchestrates them with ethereal overtones, spiritual subtleties and bursts of theatrical effects. Also included is an original Christmas composition composed by Kitaro."

Music samples of each track are here. Enjoy!  ::

----------


## Sporran

And now I'm listening to "The Essential Kitaro", which was just released in November. It's a collection of many of his best compositions, including some on a DVD of live performances. I highly recommend this one too!  ::

----------


## DarkAngel

Im listning to Paolo Nutini...His album is fantastic. He is scottish!! :Grin:

----------


## swavey

INXS - Greatest Hits!

----------


## Sporran

I've been on a classical music binge today, and am currently listening to "Paris - La Belle Epoque". Performers are cellist Yo-Yo Ma and British pianist Kathryn Stott. C'est magnifique!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

At the moment, I'm listening to "Message of the Sea: Celtic Music for Guitar". Lovely relaxation music performed by classical guitarist David Russell. David was born in Glasgow, but brought up in Minorca, Spain. He studied music and guitar at the Royal Academy of Music in London, and won Bream and Segovia awards whilst in his youth. I adore classical guitar music, and David is a true maestro of that genre.  ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

A friend gave me some albums to listen of a rockabilly band called "Reverend Horton Heat" and I am listening to the album called "Space Heater" right now, still not sure wether it is my cup of tea or not, I did like the second song on the album called "Lie Detector". I'll listen some more, I thought they were like a cross between Motorhead and B52's, its certainly different anyay.  :: 

http://www.reverendhortonheat.com

----------


## caithnesslad

The View - Wasted little dj's  :Wink:

----------


## emb123

Sails of Silver - Steeleye Span

(finally, my favourite Steeleye Span album - (not the most popular one with the critics though) - just noticed somebody posted in an mp3 newsgroup - my copy (on vinyl), along with the turntable, amps and speakers is packed.  Been wanting to listen to it for ages.  Can stick it on my phone and listen to it wherever now!  yaay!!)

----------


## Sporran

> Sails of Silver - Steeleye Span
> 
> (finally, my favourite Steeleye Span album - (not the most popular one with the critics though) - just noticed somebody posted in an mp3 newsgroup - my copy (on vinyl), along with the turntable, amps and speakers is packed. Been wanting to listen to it for ages. Can stick it on my phone and listen to it wherever now! yaay!!)


I seem to remember seeing Steeleye Span perform at Viewfirth in Thurso, in 1972. Does anybody else remember that? Their performance wasn't in the Viewfirth folk club in "The barn", but in the dance hall.

----------


## emb123

Fiddle and the drum - A Perfect Circle 
(taken from the album eMOTIVe)
(Lead vocalist is Maynard James Keenan of 'Tool' fame

A really wonderful cover version than IMO is MILES better than Joni Mitchell's 'original'.  I suspect however that it is an old folk song and she was simply the first to record it.

Someone on YouTube put together a video for this track and I quite like the video but it's not official, just a personal response to the music by a you-tube-r

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgGiOq5cN3c

---
Would have only been a wee nipper in 72'.  Would have liked to have seen early Steeleye Span though.  AFAIK they are still touring and still very good.  Love Maddy's voice.

----------


## Sporran

> Would have only been a wee nipper in 72'. Would have liked to have seen early Steeleye Span though. AFAIK they are still touring and still very good. Love Maddy's voice.


I'm glad to hear they are still touring, and still very good, emb123.  :Smile:  Maddy has a very distinctive voice, and I always loved the band's vocal harmonies, as well as their catchy tunes. 

Today I'm listening to "A New Journey" by the Irish band "Celtic Woman". The CD was just released this past week, and it's lovely! I was just as impressed with their eponymous debut album last year. This time around, the five Irish ladies are joined by young New Zealand soprano Hayley Westenra, who already has several albums to her credit. Her angelic voice fits right in with the equally angelic vocals of the other members.

Each of the sixteen tracks is wonderful, but I especially enjoy "Caledonia", written by Scotsman Dougie MacLean, a musician who hails from Perthshire.  ::

----------


## K dragon

apocalyptica/ reflections special edition

and the best of apocalyptica

----------


## K dragon

mushroom head/ embrace the ending from the album Saviour Sorrow

----------


## Tubthumper

Groundhogs - Split Part 2

Bending notes?? Ohhhh My!!!

----------


## futurelegends

> Groundhogs - Split Part 2
> 
> Bending notes?? Ohhhh My!!!


Now your Talking, I must dig out my Two Sides of Tony TS McPhee Straight Away.

Thanks for the Memories.

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

PinkFloyd - A Saucerful Of Secrets

----------


## Gleber2

> Groundhogs - Split Part 2
> 
> Bending notes?? Ohhhh My!!!


I had Tony Macphee playing at the Lighthouse last year and I have a recording of what he played here. If you are that interested in his music now, let me know and I'll get you a copy.

----------


## theGlimmerTwin

I just finished listening/watching the new Nine Inch Nails video for Survivalism, which is most interesting. Good tune, akin to Reznors older stuff while retaining the accessible melody of With Teeth's offerings.

Been listening to alot of Semisonics first LP The Great Divide as well, excellent album.

Doug.

----------


## Jeid

Weird, I was listening to some Semisonic not so long ago and I've just downloaded NIN's discography.

----------


## moncur

> Weird, I was listening to some Semisonic not so long ago and I've just downloaded NIN's discography.


*plays tune from 'The Twilight Zone'*

dodeedoodoo dodeedoodoo

----------


## zappster

Dave Lee Roth- Eat Em & Smile..some of Vais  best work imo

----------


## day old blues

new kings of leon album, Quality recommended to everyone, also the holloways so this is great britain the whole album is brilliant

----------


## zebedy

KOL are awesome

saw them last year at the corn exchange in edinburger!

what a powerful performance!

support act was great too!

if u get a chance

The Features - Exibit A

there newst album amazing!
so orginal

----------


## futurelegends

The Mule from Deep Purple's 'Fireball' Album, Ritchie was brill.

----------

